
The Market for Human Hair - sonabinu
http://priceonomics.com/the-market-for-human-hair/
======
wiremine
If you find the article interesting, I encourage you to check out Chris Rock's
"Good Hair" film. As a white guy from the midwest I learned a lot:

Trailer here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m-4qxz08So](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m-4qxz08So)

------
mirimir
This reminds me of Lexx episode "Lyekka Vs Japan".[0] The relevant bit starts
at about 1:00.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax4CC4VGEa0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax4CC4VGEa0)

------
pcunite
I will sell the output from my razor for $125. Comes from a smoke-free home.

